

What are the best ways to get a US visa. I want to move to San Francisco - WilliamChanner

Do you have advice for somebody that wants to move to San Francisco from London?
======
latchkey
What skills do you have? It seems that Ruby developers are the hot ticket in
SF these days, so if you can find a job, maybe they will sponsor your visa.

------
btmorex
If you have a British passport, you can just come here for up to 90 days. That
should be enough time to find an employer who will sponsor an H1B.

~~~
latch
I'm under the impression that _no_ temporary visa, nor the visa waiver
programmer, allow you to look for work. (if you already have an interview
scheduled, that's a different matter).

Personally, I wouldn't lie to a border agent. So it might be worth checking
with a consulate first or something.

------
vitalyg
You have to hurry, the H1B visas will be over in two weeks. The next batch
opens up in April.

